# Anyone waiting for a Follow Up cancellation?



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi guys I've just had a chat with clinic and they have got a treatment plan for me, the result is they have cancelled my follow up appointment because I only need a planning apt now. 

So there should now be a free follow up for 11th Feb to see JE. 

Sorry I couldn't warn you before, it all happened quick on the one call.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great news you have decide of a planning appointment hun, im pleased for you


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Great news Marie.  My follow up is 11th Feb too!


----------

